# Vandy Vape Pulse Dual 220W TC VW Squonk Box Mod



## JurgensSt (26/11/18)

Any shop doing a pre order on the Vandy Vape Pulse Dual 220W TC VW Squonk Box Mod + Pulse V2 RDA Kit

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (27/11/18)

Following this thread.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (8/12/18)

Also interested in hearing more about this @JurgensSt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## X-Calibre786 (10/12/18)

I'm keen on this as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deshan (29/1/19)

Did you guys find any stockists of the pulse dual kit as yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt (29/1/19)

Nope. 

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deshan (29/1/19)

JurgensSt said:


> Nope.
> 
> Send from this side of the screen


Vapers corner online seem to have stock.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

